# Question on lime plastering courses in ireland?



## gregg (3 Sep 2010)

hy, does anybody knows about lime plastering courses in ireland?
thanks


----------



## bankrupt (3 Sep 2010)

http://lochplace.com/ in Inishannon, West Cork, used to offer a day course.


----------



## RKQ (5 Sep 2010)

Try the Traditional Lime Company in Tullow, Co. Carlow.


----------



## RKQ (6 Sep 2010)

Just noticed that there is a live demonstration of Lime Plastering at the SelfBuild show this weekend, 10 - 12th Sept at Citywest Convention Centre.

I've 8 pairs of free tickets, which I won't use. PM address if you'd be interested in them & I'll post them.


----------

